# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Searches missing results?

## duncan drennan

I was looking for an old post and did a search using the Google search feature for "reverse pin". This did not yield much of a result. Using the vB search and the same terms I managed to find it (even though it throws away the PIN term).

----------


## Dave A

A Google search on site:theforumsa.co.za reports we've got "about" 3000 pages indexed. Obviously the thread you were looking for isn't one of them. It's why I've kept the vB search system active (apart from the need to be able to search member only content too from time to time).

Get a few links to it from other sites and that will change  :Wink:

----------


## duncan drennan

How does it decide which pages to index? I thought that it tried to index all the pages on the sitemap.

----------


## Dave A

> How does it decide which pages to index?


If you ever figure that out, please let me know. Sitemaps certainly help and 95% of our sitemaps are reported as indexed on Google.

----------

